# DS #2696: Kirby Super Stars Ultra (USA)



## tempBOT (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3706^^Contributed by DieForIt
*WE DO NOT HOST ROMS AT GBATEMP! ASKING FOR ROMS = INSTABAN!*​



			
				cracker said:
			
		

> This should get rid of the problem with getting stuck at the new modes message:
> 
> AR code:
> 020201e4 e1a00000
> ...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 23, 2008)

Video


----------



## mad567 (Sep 23, 2008)

At last 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## granville (Sep 23, 2008)

Best videos:


----------



## WildWon (Sep 23, 2008)

Yay and boo at the same time.

I had myself all psyched up about going home tonight, if Kirby & LEGO Batman weren't dumped, to work with the Wii Softmod a bit (haven't touched it yet). And i said to myself, "Self, if these aren't out, you can see what you can do with this beast."

Now, both are out, so for the next week, i'll be hooked to my DS like a fiend.

Thanks for catching these Die! Appreciated


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 23, 2008)

oohhhhh, ahhhh, finally!


----------



## raulpica (Sep 23, 2008)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Kirby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to play this


----------



## Kamiyama (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh, great... I just lend my DS to my friend for this night.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 23, 2008)

Now to wait for my sites to get it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:  Nevermind, the RSS feed is slow.  XD


----------



## Osaka (Sep 23, 2008)

And I just got the 4chan one too ;o


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 23, 2008)

Gah,this had to come out when Im revising for a maths test 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Cannot wait to find this.


File name: Kirby_Super_Stars_Ultra_USA_NDS-XPA


----------



## Deezers (Sep 23, 2008)

Grrrr... my DS is at my school.. forgotten to bring home today!!


----------



## Whizz (Sep 23, 2008)

```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ______ÂÂÂÂÂÂ_ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _ _____________ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _______ÂÂ..xenophobia
_____|ÂÂÂÂ/______)\___ _____/(_\____ÂÂ\_ÂÂ |_________\____ÂÂ\_____________
\ÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂ /ÂÂ _/_____ÂÂ\_ _____ \|ÂÂ_)ÂÂ|_ÂÂ|ÂÂ _____ \|ÂÂ_\ÂÂ\__________ÂÂ\
ÂÂ\__ÂÂ _/__ÂÂ__/__ÂÂ\_ÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂ\_ \____/ÂÂ²ÂÂ |ÂÂ |ÂÂ\ÂÂ\____/ÂÂÂÂ|_/ _)ÂÂ\
ÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂÂÂ / _\ÂÂ |ÂÂ |ÂÂ \___|ÂÂ /ÂÂ| _|ÂÂ _ÂÂ |_ÂÂ|ÂÂ \_ |ÂÂ \_ÂÂ |_ÂÂ\_ÂÂ \_
_/ÂÂ |___/___ÂÂÂÂ|___|ÂÂÂÂ /____/___| \____|ÂÂÂÂ/__ÂÂÂÂ /_ÂÂÂÂ /____/___|ÂÂÂÂ/
\____|ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\)____/ÂÂ|____/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|___/ÂÂ\)___/ÂÂ\___/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |___/
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ . . p r e s e n t s

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂKirby Super Star Ultra
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ (c) Nintendo

+?-// Release Information //-?-???-?????????????????--???????????????--????--+
?
| Store Date ..... 23/09/2008ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ·
: Release Date ... 23/09/2008ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:
· Filesize ....... 1024 mbitÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ Region ......... USAÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
+??-??-???????????????-?????????????-??????????????--// Game Information //-?+
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ http://ds.ign.com/objects/142/14209932.htmlÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ·

+-// Release Notes //-?????????????????---????????????????????????--???????--+
?
|
: Nothing
·ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ
+-// Greetings //-????????-??????????????-????????????????????-????????????--+
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ LGC, SUPREMACY, SQUiREÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ·

+-// Group News //??-??????????????-?????????-???????????-??????????-???????-+
?
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ·
: Looking for suppliers, contact: [email protected]ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:
·ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ+???????????????????????????????+
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? x e n o p h o b i a . 2 o o 8 ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ+??????????????????????????????-+
```


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh lord, why, WHY, do the controls deviate from the standard?!
Why couldn't they have at least added customizable controls?!
...
Oh well, it's Kirby, can't stay mad too long.
Surprised the cover didn't get Americanized with angry eyes.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 23, 2008)

Cha-ching! I'm always up for a lil' Kirby platforming. Sounds like they added a few new games. Should be fun, if not terribly easy, as always.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 23, 2008)

Ah, I was waiting for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't played Super Stars for a while, time to play the remake


----------



## granville (Sep 23, 2008)

This is a pretty large cartridge. The previous two Kirby DS games were on 512mbit cards, but this one is 1024! Videos I guess.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 23, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> This is a pretty large cartridge. The previous two Kirby DS games were on 512mbit cards, but this one is 1024! Videos I guess.


They had to up the cart size to hold all the fun.


----------



## omegakyogre (Sep 23, 2008)

Yet another reason to procrastinate doing schoolwork. Hurrah!

Kirby kirby kirby...


----------



## SkH (Sep 23, 2008)

Great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too much greatness on the DS again!


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 23, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> This is a pretty large cartridge. The previous two Kirby DS games were on 512mbit cards, but this one is 1024! Videos I guess.


Trims to about 72.5mb so it's not that much bigger really.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok had a quick blast on this and it is indeed awesome.

Fans of Kirby or the original will love it.  The only quibble is that I prefer the versions on the SNES but still its pretty good here, and the new ones more than make up for it.


----------



## Whizz (Sep 23, 2008)

Great game! Memories, memories


----------



## GameDragon (Sep 23, 2008)

Phew, came out just before I head out to school. Today's one great day.
All I need is Sonic Chronicles now.


----------



## cosmiccow (Sep 23, 2008)

aaaaaaaah~
i just came.

this better meet my expectations! or!


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 23, 2008)

This is pretty good so far, the game plays very well.
My only complaint would be the music, it sounds great but it's so quiet, why are all Kirby games like that?

Looking forward to the Great Cave offensive!


----------



## Minox (Sep 23, 2008)

Is it just me or are the sound effects much better on the original game?


----------



## javad (Sep 23, 2008)

YAHOO< IT IS FINALLY HERE!!!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 23, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Is it just me or are the sound effects much better on the original game?


Ditto for me, and the original has better controls.

Still as I said before the new stuff makes it worth it.


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 23, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Is it just me or are the sound effects much better on the original game?


Are you using headphones or the speakers?
DS speakers kind of suck.

And the controls...yea...wonder why they changed it.
Could've at least added a configuration option.


----------



## Bitbyte (Sep 23, 2008)

File write error on my N-card, omg D:. Don't have my G6DS Real with me :


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 23, 2008)

Wtf I just downloaded a fake ROM.  The file size should have given it away though, my fault for not noticing.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 23, 2008)

This seems fun but still no Line Rider...


----------



## zif (Sep 23, 2008)

/v/ was here, xenophobia is a loser!


----------



## Chanser (Sep 23, 2008)

Filename: xpa-kirb.rar


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 23, 2008)

Kinda of nitpicking and I feel like a douche for pointing this out, but...

Title of post reads "Stars" and not "_Star_"


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 23, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Kinda of nitpicking and I feel like a douche for pointing this out, but...
> 
> Title of post reads "Stars" and not "_Star_"


That was done intentionally so people would have a hard time finding the ROM.


----------



## amptor (Sep 23, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Kinda of nitpicking and I feel like a douche for pointing this out, but...
> 
> Title of post reads "Stars" and not "_Star_"



no problem, u r a douche


----------



## hova1 (Sep 23, 2008)

it's gonna get nuked because XPA wrote "stars" instead of "star"


----------



## berlinka (Sep 23, 2008)

Fuck Line Rider! I want THIS! Long live Kirby!


----------



## Minox (Sep 23, 2008)

hova1 said:
			
		

> it's gonna get nuked because XPA wrote "stars" instead of "star"


XPA wrote Kirby Super Star Ultra, it was DieForIt who named it wrong.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll try this one tomorrow, I've read a lot of good news about this one!


----------



## Sephi (Sep 23, 2008)

This will be the first game I actually play in a while.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 23, 2008)

Great! I will pick it up soon.


----------



## Holloweaver (Sep 23, 2008)

yay! i like it so far, gonna try some more, after i get some sleep, 
this looks very nice too...


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 23, 2008)

I love you Nintendo.

Now where's my Metroid DS?


----------



## granville (Sep 23, 2008)

I've complete Spring Breeze, Dynablade, and Gourmet Race. I can't play it an more right now, but this game is superior to the SNES game to me!

The movement physics are a bit different. It's like a cross between the original and the GBA games. That's good because I found the SNES physics slightly too stiff and the GBA games a bit too loose. Perfect!

Mini review from my limited experience:

Graphics- 10/10. A high score, but this is 2D gaming at it's very best! I'm a sucker for vivid and colorful art, so maybe I'm biased. At any rate, the graphics are MUCH better than the original! The game feels much smoother and fluid than the SNES version as well.

Sound- 9/10. Nearly a perfect score. Music is brilliantly retuned to work on DS sound hardware! Most sound effects are identical or better than the original But a few like Dedede's scream is a bit disturbing. The old mike scream is still there too when using the ability. 2/3 of those screams are great. The 3rd scream is a little weird (similar noise, but just sounds like a human yell). Again, almost perfect. I hope they kept Marx's laugh! The new music is great too!

Control- 10/10. Like stated earlier, they are perfect. Not much to say there. The buttons are mapped differently, but it only takes a couple of seconds to grasp them.

Gameplay- 10/10. Slightly easier feeling, but the new harder modes make up for that. The abilities are all back as are all the same moves! Levels are identical to the SNES game.

EDIT: forgot the overall score. 9.5/10!


----------



## Bitbyte (Sep 23, 2008)

Fixed my Ncard by updating it to the latest firmware. The game is so awesome, so colourful and joyful, really loving it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 23, 2008)

yays. fun stuff.
I TOLD YOU IT WAS GONNA BE DUMPED WHEN IM AT SCHOOL
batman, sonic, AND kirby were all dumped during my school hours
what luck eh?


----------



## Minox (Sep 23, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> I've complete Spring Breeze, Dynablade, and Gourmet Race. I can't play it an more right now, but this game is superior to the SNES game to me!
> 
> The movement physics are a bit different. It's like a cross between the original and the GBA games. That's good because I found the SNES physics slightly too stiff and the GBA games a bit too loose. Perfect!
> 
> ...


I've got to disagree on the controls, physics and sound parts.

When compairing the controls between the original Super Star and this game I find the new one to have less responsive controls, flying is kinda fucked up due to different physics and the sound effects are not as good as the original.

However the extras will most likely make up for those things anyway and it's nice to be able to play it on your DS.


----------



## granville (Sep 23, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just stating my opinion. It's what I think personally.


----------



## Minox (Sep 23, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> I'm just stating my opinion. It's what I think personally.


And I stated mine, so we're even then?


----------



## granville (Sep 23, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just love this game, but I'm working right now and can't play it.


----------



## amptor (Sep 23, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no kirby for u


----------



## granville (Sep 23, 2008)

amptor said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a reason you keep telling me that? What's your problem?


----------



## Bitbyte (Sep 23, 2008)

amptor said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amptor ddos :V


----------



## granville (Sep 23, 2008)

Bitbyte said:
			
		

> amptor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't speak internet. Would you like to elaborate? I wasn't insulting DOS in the other topic. I was joking. I actually kind of liked DOS!


----------



## amptor (Sep 23, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> amptor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because I can  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and none 4 u


----------



## granville (Sep 23, 2008)

And why don't you like me? What did I ever do to you?


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 23, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> And why don't you like me? What did I ever do to you?



Play nice people


----------



## amptor (Sep 23, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> And why don't you like me? What did I ever do to you?



I din say I dun like u


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 23, 2008)

I just finished sprig breeze, and I am in love


----------



## Tenkaichi (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh no! M3 Simply here - Is anyone able to play the mini games (on the right side) right away after starting up the game? I'm white screening when I tap on any of them


----------



## Matsuki (Sep 23, 2008)

Cyclo (1.41) works fine with the minigames, although I had to reset my DS after completing Spring Breeze - I couldn't press anything, neither with the D-Pad nor the stylus. The weird thing is that the game didn't "freeze" per se - the stars in the background were shining.

All in all, it's a nice game, but seems to be on the easy side. Easier than the Mouse Attack at least.


----------



## Minox (Sep 23, 2008)

Matsuki said:
			
		

> Cyclo (1.41) works fine with the minigames, although I had to reset my DS after completing Spring Breeze - I couldn't press anything, neither with the D-Pad nor the stylus. The weird thing is that the game didn't "freeze" per se - the stars in the background were shining.


The exact same thing happened for me on my Acekard 2, but a simple restart solved the problem.


----------



## granville (Sep 23, 2008)

It seems to work well on the Supercard DS-One (latest firmware all patches off). I've tested the games I listed in my mini review and haven't had any trouble at all.


----------



## Zaiga (Sep 23, 2008)

There's too many games too play now. @[email protected]


----------



## Ryupower (Sep 23, 2008)

Matsuki said:
			
		

> Cyclo (1.41) works fine with the minigames, although I had to reset my DS after completing Spring Breeze - I couldn't press anything, neither with the D-Pad nor the stylus. The weird thing is that the game didn't "freeze" per se - the stars in the background were shining.
> 
> All in all, it's a nice game, but seems to be on the easy side. Easier than the Mouse Attack at least.



i think 
it happens when you unlock a new stage(game) to play
it happen to me as well


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 23, 2008)

yay, hope this is good..


----------



## fathawg (Sep 23, 2008)

Works Great with DSTT 1.15 firmware


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 23, 2008)

Cleared Spring Breeze, Gourmet Race, and stage 1 of Dyna Blade.

I can't wait to get to Milky Way Wishes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not to mention, find the new stuff too.


----------



## feds4u (Sep 23, 2008)

This game is great. It was well worth the agonizing wait. 

Game of the month.


----------



## ozzyzak (Sep 23, 2008)

Picking this one up after work.  Be nice to support something that isn't total crap for once.  Now to wait on Chrono Trigger...


----------



## VGK (Sep 24, 2008)

Not working on G6 Lite 4G, blank screen. 5.1 File manager, 4.9 loader.

Do i have to wait for a firmware update?


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 24, 2008)

For those complaining about sound...make sure sound is set to Stereo.
It defaults on Surround for whatever reason.


----------



## granville (Sep 24, 2008)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> For those complaining about sound...make sure sound is set to Stereo.
> It defaults on Surround for whatever reason.


Wouldn't surround sound better?


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 24, 2008)

this game is fun i like the download play mode(kinda of easy)


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, I'm just speculating since I'm busy with Sonic at the moment and the thought just occurred to me.
The DS' 2 speakers doesn't exactly fit the description of a Surround setup.


----------



## Jundeezy (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow...I am so mad that I lend my DS to my bro for a week. Even worse is that he went to Florida with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.\

I WANT MY KIRBYZ.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 24, 2008)

there are some interesting new powers
and i can ride me wheely fwend!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 24, 2008)

ugh gross.
stupid IPS error


----------



## Eternal Myst (Sep 24, 2008)

Urza is very happy.


----------



## DrediKnight (Sep 24, 2008)

Won't boot on my R4. Getting the message: Unable to read save data. Please turn off power and reinsert game card. 

Anyone else getting this?


Edit:  Never mind works with firmware update.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 24, 2008)

No idea why they would throw in the "Surround" sound option... I can't imagine a DS being hooked up to an 8-speaker setup or anything like that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I DID notice that while playing with headphones, the Surround sound option sounds the best. Good stuff.

At first, I thought the mini-games would come off as generic and boring, but they're actually pretty fun and get your heart pumping! It's a shame that they didn't incorporate Worldwide Wi-Fi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I have very faint memories of the original, we're there *movelists* for each form and where they ever that goddamn long?! So many moves... so cool.


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 24, 2008)

The movelists were in the orignal. And this is one game I have been wanting a portable version for a very long time. I am too lazy to do The Great Cave Offensive at the moment. I'll probably do it after some work and finishing the Wily stages in Mega Man 9 (Review: FUCKING OWNAGE!).

I think I'll give Sonic a look but my first impression there is not good.

EDIT: Well. Still not much more impressed. It'll go on the back burner for a bit because of the previously mentioned titles as well as Duke Nukem 3D on XBLA. This week fucking rocks!


----------



## Deadmon (Sep 24, 2008)

No need to download this one, just bought it. Still a kick ass game.


----------



## Foxle (Sep 24, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> No idea why they would throw in the "Surround" sound option... I can't imagine a DS being hooked up to an 8-speaker setup or anything like that...
> 
> 
> ...



In recent years sound technicians have developed technology which can simulate a surround sound experience.  First it was seen in so called "Surround Sound in a Box" home theater setups, but has recently been moved to smaller speakers in the form of Dolby's "Dolby Headphone" technology.

Using the DS's two speakers, or two headphone speakers, the DS can trick your mind into thinking you hear sounds from behind you.  If you want a good DS example of this, play Super Mario 64 DS, and wander around in King Boo's maze.  If you position mario with his back to the door which King Boo's laughing from, it actually sounds like it's coming from behind you.

This sort of thing works best in squareish rooms.


----------



## cracker (Sep 24, 2008)

This should get rid of the problem with getting stuck at the new modes message:

AR code:
020201e4 e1a00000

or

IPS patch


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2008)

is always one of my favourite series~! hopefully it wont be too hard~!


----------



## Bitbyte (Sep 24, 2008)

It's a great game, but oh so short :/. Before I went to bed I played some Kirby for about 1-2h and I already completed everything except the Meta Knight and Milky Way levels :


----------



## Intimidator88 (Sep 24, 2008)

Great game so far but the freezing up after each new mode was getting annoying thanks for the fix.


----------



## WildWon (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm so excited. Once again, this game has me sucked back in. (point that pun out, and i'll personally castrate you.) I was addicted to the Snes version (still have the cart floating around somewhere. Again, same rules as last pun) and i can't wait to get back into Milkyway Wishes. As far as i can remember, thats the game where


Spoiler



(i put it here if someone hasn't ever played it before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) You collect the powers which you can use at any time, correct? or was that another mode?)



I was really excited for this and LEGO Batman, but i think i burnt myself out on LEGO games after LEGO Star Wars 2: The Original Trilogy (ya know, the glitched to shit and back game that came out before the full series.) I'll keep running with Batman though, because i'm curious to see how it all plays out. But Kirby wins all else lol.

Ooo, but tonight is Duke Nukem 3d night for XBLA.

Geeze, this week is killer for games releases! (for me anyway)


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 24, 2008)

That menu freeze hasn't really bothered me. Exiting the game works around it good enough.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 24, 2008)

gotta be kidding me... i remember this became very famous for me since the Snes


----------



## EddyB (Sep 24, 2008)

DrediKnight said:
			
		

> Won't boot on my R4. Getting the message: Unable to read save data. Please turn off power and reinsert game card.
> 
> Anyone else getting this?
> 
> ...



What firmware are you using couse I get the same error with 1.18


----------



## Shebang (Sep 24, 2008)

EddyB said:
			
		

> DrediKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Narf, same here with a M3 Simply, latest firmware. Won't start because of this "Unable to read save data". S*cker. Have a 2 GB card, will try a smaller one. This really suxx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Using the ROM from ES...


----------



## Shebang (Sep 24, 2008)

Bummer. Tried four different releases - all not working  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-shebang


----------



## wackygoose (Sep 24, 2008)

i never been into kirby games.. but man this one is so addicting!

:3


----------



## better than Shan (Sep 24, 2008)

M3 old phat: gives the "initializing save data" screen that keeps going on forever...
so sad
laterst firmware and all that


----------



## wackygoose (Sep 24, 2008)

i just dont get why sometimes kirby stops and kiss his partner

:3


----------



## Shebang (Sep 24, 2008)

wackygoose said:
			
		

> i just dont get why sometimes kirby stops and kiss his partner


Maybe you just need to get a life?

Why not let the grown-ups here talk why you go out and play a litte.

-shebang


----------



## uberpubert69 (Sep 24, 2008)

i have no idea what you guys are talkinh about kirby works fine on my r4ds 1.18 with no fixes or anything.


----------



## Saladman (Sep 24, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> This should get rid of the problem with getting stuck at the new modes message:
> 
> AR code:
> 020201e4 e1a00000
> ...




thx; awesome


----------



## wackygoose (Sep 25, 2008)

Shebang said:
			
		

> wackygoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope you are kiding because i didnt insult you and you dont need to be so serious


----------



## Rod (Sep 25, 2008)

The game's a blast, and it's still as fun as it was on the Snes. Too bad it's as insultingly short as the original, plus the DS isn't as friendly for co-operative gaming as the console version was (for obvious reasons). =(

Even though it's short, one can't deny how *fun* the game is. It's one of those gems from the times where having fun still was a game's main objective... I sure miss those times.


----------



## Lord Toon (Sep 25, 2008)

I was really hoping for two of my faves on this: Samurai Kirby & Megaton Punch.//

Oh well...//


----------



## Sendoh (Sep 25, 2008)

wackygoose said:
			
		

> i just dont get why sometimes kirby stops and kiss his partner
> 
> :3



This is from the manual, I swear:

"When Kirby or a Helper gets a food item or a Maxim Tomato, they can restore each other's health if they touch soon after grabbing the item by performing *Face-to-Face*."


----------



## wackygoose (Sep 25, 2008)

Sendoh said:
			
		

> wackygoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## GameDragon (Sep 25, 2008)

Lord Toon said:
			
		

> I was really hoping for two of my faves on this: Samurai Kirby & Megaton Punch.//
> 
> Oh well...//


As I said in another post. They are both in the game, they're just unlockables.


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh my god, Meta Knightmare Ultra kicks total ass. As does a helper arena. I haven't been reading up anything on the game as I wanted to be pleasantly surprised by the games!


----------



## Ta11on (Sep 26, 2008)

Yay, this game roxz! I still need to try multiplayer, but I'm not sure if it's Single Card play... I guess I'll find out.


----------



## Hillsy_ (Sep 26, 2008)

True Kirby kisses his partner, but not always; it depends on the helper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Agree with @GameDragon, they are unlockable.  You will receive the Samurai Kirby first, then the Megaton Punch later.  Managed to get a 201 hit on Megaton


----------



## WildWon (Sep 26, 2008)

So, as expected, i am once again completely addicted to this game.

But, quick question... does this version seem easier than the SNES version? Or is it just me getting older? I've been flying through this game, not NEARLY having the problems i had 10+ years ago on the Snes version. I mean, there are other games i'm replaying now, from the NES days, that i can blow through, but they used to give me major problems... but still.

All in all, i'm re-enjoying the hell outta this!


----------



## Deques (Sep 27, 2008)

I get white screens on M3 Real with Sakura firmware when starting a new game. Sometimes I cant even get to the start screen.
anyone else getting the same problem?


----------



## pieman202 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hillsy_ said:
			
		

> True Kirby kisses his partner, but not always; it depends on the helper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it doesn't depend on the helper he just kisses the helper after you get an item and it restores some health 

and this games is awesome xD i still can't beat the arena T_T but that helper mode thing is fun as but being that copy helper dude was easy >.


----------



## Banger (Sep 27, 2008)

Although the game is fun it is howevery so far pretty easy. Much easyer then the orginal gameboy games so far.


----------



## War Destroyer (Sep 29, 2008)

Yo. Gettin the "Unable to Read Save Data" message when I boot the game on my CycloDS.

In Reiner Wolfcastle voice: "The patches, they do nah-thing!"

Any solutions guys?

Thanks in (GB)advance.


----------



## toto (Oct 5, 2008)

Freeses one time after cleared Spring Breeze (on the menu) with DSTT v.1.15 & EZ5 v.1.86 but works fine after if you restart the DS and continue the game.

On R4/M3 simply is same if you use YSmenu.


----------



## cracker (Oct 5, 2008)

toto said:
			
		

> Freeses one time after cleared Spring Breeze (on the menu) with DSTT v.1.15 & EZ5 v.1.86 but works fine after if you restart the DS and continue the game.
> 
> On R4/M3 simply is same if you use YSmenu.



It won't be the only time it freezes. It does so after unlocking new modes. I made a patch and it was put on the first post of the thread. Apply it and you won't get any hangs.


----------



## toto (Oct 5, 2008)

I tested the IPS patch but it freeze after unlocking new modes also.


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 5, 2008)

Kirby SuperStar Ultra is an epic port of the original SNES version
it has a fun replay value and i have played the game 5 times and loved it... finding all 60 treasures is hard though i only have 52  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol... This is coming to Europe in Q2 2009 apparently... so Europeans (Me included) will buy this epic game and revive kirby's greatest adventures!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Also i newly signed up for GBATemp so hi guys i will post frequently  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love your site!! Keep it up!!


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 5, 2008)

The game is super short. I thought I'd be longer, allowing you to choose a different color Kirby, watch trailers, and tons and tons of minigames.


----------



## GameDragon (Oct 5, 2008)

Nowhere near as short as Squeak Squad. Kirby games are generally short anyways, don't keep your expectations too high. 

My only problem with this game is the 2P Helper. I thought they would atleast add a 2nd Kirby if your friend also had a copy of the game.


----------



## Joey R. (Oct 7, 2008)

I've beaten the whole game in just a week (obviously, not playing 24/7). It's fun, though short. My only problem is the Arena and Helper to a Hero modes... they are frigging impossible. I don't know how many times I got to the final boss on HtaH, only to be killed in one cheap shot (that "meteor hand" attack of the second form) that drains half of my life. Not only that, but those hands seem to spawn JUST in the place I'm stading, making them really hard to avoid.

Bugger this, I won't spend more time trying to beat those modes. I only wish they would have added more "extras", like those in Squeak Squad and The Crystal Shards (changing colour, mixing powers, etc.)


----------



## pieman202 (Oct 7, 2008)

Joey R. said:
			
		

> I've beaten the whole game in just a week (obviously, not playing 24/7). It's fun, though short. My only problem is the Arena and Helper to a Hero modes... they are frigging impossible. I don't know how many times I got to the final boss on HtaH, only to be killed in one cheap shot (that "meteor hand" attack of the second form) that drains half of my life. Not only that, but those hands seem to spawn JUST in the place I'm stading, making them really hard to avoid.
> 
> Bugger this, I won't spend more time trying to beat those modes. I only wish they would have added more "extras", like those in Squeak Squad and The Crystal Shards (changing colour, mixing powers, etc.)


an easy way to beat helper to hero (well for me) is to be the copy helper and the shield makes you go invincible and you can't be damaged by anythingas long as you hold down the button


----------

